# Motorhoming in France



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

I have looked through a lot of the posts covering this subject but the range is vast and it is difficult to get the information I want.

We have never been to France in the MH before but want to try it next year. We have a disabled daughter of 10 and a boy of 4. Our daughter is reasonably mobile and is obsessed with parks and slides. We don't want to travel too many miles in 1 go and are not bothered about travelling too far past Paris. We will probably have just under 3 weeks to play with.

Therefore, our requirements are simple! A leisurely drive from Calais into the north of France, where the scenery is good and there are plenty of parks. Can anyone give any advice, please?

Regards

Tim


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tim...I know nothing about the parks and slides of northern France but this will bump the post up until someone comes along who does !

This might help:

http://www.day-tripper.net/tourismthemeparksfrance.html#anchorfrancetheme

From the scenery point of view however you could do a lot better than northern France without travelling too far. What about turning right out of Calais and going down the coast towards Normandy ? Three weeks is a good long holiday so you should get somewhere warmer.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you don't say when you want to go, I suppose it may be in school holidays time; off peak, I would suggest you look at camping cheques 
http://www.campingcheque.co.uk/en/

they have lots of sites with all the pools / kids stuff etc;although the camping cheques set up is aimed at out of season trade, it could be a starting point for looking at the site details.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> From the scenery point of view however you could do a lot better than northern France without travelling too far. What about turning right out of Calais and going down the coast towards Normandy ? Three weeks is a good long holiday so you should get somewhere warmer.
> 
> G


Hi Tim

I'd also be inclined to go to Normandy, and through into Brittany. It's a lovely area with loads of interest, and there is a chain (consortium?) of campsites that cater specially for families with young kids. They have all the slides, swings, climbing frames etc. you can think of, plus shallow swimming pools and the like.

We may have some info somewhere, but she who looks after stuff like that is out for the day. Will ask later, and post the info if she has it. They are really excellent sites, with bars and restaurants etc. for the older "kids".

(Edit) Things might have changed.   >>This<<  is one of the sites, but there's no mention of a chain of others.  

Cheers

Zebedee


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tim, Parc Asterix fits your requirements, 20 miles north of Paris easy access from the A1, lots of attractions for the kids!

http://www.parcasterix.fr/v2/default.asp

Regards MnD


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I will keep a lookout myself for any info. If anyone else comes along, your help would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

*plopsaland*

I would say that some of the larger parks may by overly expensive and too adventurous for your younger child. Think about going to Plopsaland. its the other direction to the other suggestions, but caters for younger kids. 
Unfortunately the scenery is not up to much in this area, very flat all the way op to Holland but ideal cycling country.
Have look at youtube for some videos of Plopsaland.
Anyway even if you dont like this suggestion my post will bring this to the top page and other people may have further sugggestions.

Allan


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*parks*

hi tim we were in south brittany in june 2007 at a site in carnac with good facilities Camping des menhirs you can have a look on www.lesmenhirs.com we done it through the camping and caravanning cluband they organised everything also the caravan club does the same sort of thing we only did it through them as it was our first time as well : by the way we went from portsmouth to caen stayed over night in normandy then down to carnac in the morning and it took me approx 5 hours JAKS :lol:


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

If you go off season this is a must Tim
http://www.campingcard.co.uk/
or 
http://www.alanrogers.com/campsites-index.php
http://www.campingfrance.com/index.jsp?lg=uk
http://www.les-castels.com/
Hope some of these help
Rob


----------



## richs2000 (Jul 1, 2007)

Can i mention Eurodisney on this site? I believe that in season/shoulder season that allow motorhome camping in one of their car parks. Went in very late late Sept this yr and it was closed so stayed in a cheapo hotel (booked from the hotel lobby via free wireless internet to get half price rates but i digress(sp?)) 
Must admit i wasn't looking forward to it but the better half advised that it was on the itenery so we went. Was actually fairly entertaining and my colleague advises it is well suited to wheelchair users (if that is required)


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

try also checking out eurocamp sites on their website. I wouldn't normally suggest this on here but having had a good few years of eurocamp holidays between vans they are handpicked for impeccable family facilities, however they will be a bit more "organised" and you may decide against that. France has great sites everywhere though. Just go for it - you'll find them in their droves.

HTH, Ruth


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

**Asterix**



MandyandDave said:


> Hi Tim, Parc Asterix fits your requirements, 20 miles north of Paris easy access from the A1, lots of attractions for the kids!
> 
> http://www.parcasterix.fr/v2/default.asp
> 
> Regards MnD


Yep I will second that, Park *Asterix* is far better than EuroDisney especially for the age of your children.

Trev.


----------

